# Greenville, SC - Gerda 2 yo female



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi I'm Gerda! I'm a German Shepherd mix. I'm about 2 yrs old so I'm as big as I will get. I was picked up by animal control and brought here to find a new forever home. Not much is known about be. I do get along with other dogs and have a great personality. Please take me out for a walk so we can find out alittle about each other. Adopt Me!

Animal ID 9374905 
Species Dog 
Breed German Shepherd/Mix 
Age 2 years 
Sex Female 
Size Large 
Color Black/Tan 
Spayed/Neutered 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Location Adoptions 
Intake Date 1/3/2010 
Adoption Price $79.50 

Greenville Humane Society
328 Furman Hall Road
Greenville, South Carolina 29609
Phone: 864-242-3626


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Spay/Neuter Clinic
January Special

During the month of January, all spays will be 25% off
regular surgery fees!

* Dog Spay: $59 (reg. $79)
* Dog Spay 61 lbs.+ : $67 (reg. $89)
* Puppy Spay: $45 (reg. $59)
* Cat/Kitten Spay: $37 (reg. $49)

*Offer cannot be included with Tom Cat Tuesdays
Tom Cat Tuesday Continues

Male cat neuters for only $10 every Tuesday this month. Schedule an appointment for your male cat on any Tuesday surgery day. Again, call 242.3626 x257.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Doesn't look like a mix to me. Wish I had room.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree Sally, looks pure to me!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks almost exactly like my Heidi, so I think she's pure too! She sure is a pretty girl.









I hope someone can adopt this sweetie!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful girl, looks purebred to me. Hope she finds a forever home.


----------



## kfyffe (Dec 17, 2009)

What does he mean, "I'm as big as I will get"???
How many pounds, or how high in inches?
Thanks.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They are telling people that she won't get any bigger than she already is as she is 2 years old.


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

I just have to add, it is so nice to see good pictures like these of a dog. I know most of the pictures are done by volunteers and they do the best that they can, but I think it is so much easier to find adopters when they see pictures like these rather than pictures of a dog in a run down, dirty kennel through chain link fence, looking terrified. I am in Ocala Florida for the next 6 weeks going to school for equine dentistry, so if there is anything down here in the area that anybody needs help with a temp test or pull to go to boarding ( staying in hotel so holding is not an option) , let me know.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree Ray!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Where do they get mix from ? She looks all GSD to me, and very cute too, I like the bandana! Agree with you Ray, seeing a shelter present a dog looking its best is such a pleasure.

__________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If they don't know the dogs is 100% pure, they list them as a mix.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I usually get updates on this shelter on my office email. I have not seen this dog posted at all. However, there was a gsd that may have been put down by now. Hopefully, this girl has a sponsor, foster home or something. This is not a typical picture from this shelter that I have ever gotten.


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

I was just reading this post again, the shelter info says she is in the Greenville HUMANE SOCIETY, I usually see posts about dogs in Greenville Aniaml shelter , which is run by the city. The Humane Society is actually located on the same parcel of property, they are about 50 feet apart and actually have a sheltered walkway between the two, but they are two separate entities, which may explain the extra care taken for the pictures.


----------

